# Worked hard at crufts...



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

...then had a reeeeaaaallly good sleep!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww bless well done


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congrats! :thumbup1:

What a lovely pic aswell!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww thats exactly what mine looked like Sunday night........except smaller and errr hairless :lol:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahh bless


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

A well deserved rest by the looks of things well done :001_smile:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Aw so cute! A good sleep well deserved I reckon.


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

cheers everyone. soo proud of her


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

aww love him well done xx


----------



## stick (Nov 5, 2010)

Lolly, back on duty....


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh thats a lush pic


----------

